# Bad cold during the 2WW?



## kim81

Hi All! I've been reading posts for awhile and finally just signed up. :flower: Yesterday I woke up with that feeling in the back of my throat like I was going to get a cold, and sure enough today I have a full blown cold! There was a post earlier this month in the 2WW, which was great, but only one person posted follow up. Has anyone had this experience also? Do you think my chances are slim for conceiving? I'm 7dpo today. Thanks!


----------



## raelynn

Not sure Kim but I've got the flu now. Terrible 2WW for me. The first week I got a nasty head cold and now I have the flu. Not sure if it means anything or not but it definitely isn't much fun.


----------



## teresapk

i had a really bad cold/flu thing the weekend before i was due to Ovulate and i was taking some medication and was certain i would be delayed with O. but i used OPK tests and confirmed with temp rise and the OPK that i ovulated. i'm now 13dpo, AF is 2 days late and still getting BFN. i'm concerned that my illness lengthened my LP or I O'd later than my chart shows. 

i still think i have a chance of a BFP so i'm sure you do too.


----------



## karentia

hi , i had a really bad cold during my 1ww with my dd, thought i was out but got a bfp at 9dpo , good luck xx


----------



## Jaybear5

I have had a blocked nose/cold symptoms for about 2 weeks now
Good Luck x


----------



## kim81

Thanks guys! My temps went up today to 98.26, I'm guessing that is because I still feel TERRIBLE!! Sadly going to work since I missed a day last week and two the week before for other reasons. Thanks anyhow! I'm trying to hold out to test on Saturday which will be 13dpo, which is how long my LP has been for the past two months. Although I ovulated early, on day 13 instead of my usual 14 or 15. So not exactly sure when my "test date" should be. Teresapk and Raelynn keep me posted, thanks everyone!

If I go out and buy Robitussin do you think it will even help? I'm debating!
Thanks :)


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey 

I had a cold from about 5dpo to 12dpo and got my bfp on 10dpo! Good luck.

PS Robitsson only helps with Cervical Mucous so won't do anything at this stage.

Good luck xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Katie & Bump

Having flu/cold like syptoms is a sign of pregnancy! goodluck fingers crossed for you...
Congrats to all the other bfp's (noticed from your ladies tickers) H & H 9 months to you all xxx


----------



## kim81

Thanks guys, I hope. I'm just feeling NO symptoms. None, maybe the occasional cramping similar to ovulatory pain, but at 8dpo I really am symptomless, so I will feel better about not taking meds if this colds leads to a BFP! I'm trying to hold out to test on Saturday. We'll see. I'm not good at waiting!:haha:


----------



## raelynn

Still a BFN for me at 14dpo. Finally getting over the flu. At this point I'm thinking this was just the unluckiest month for me healthwise but won't know until AF shows. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## kim81

Did anyone else's temps spike (from being sick)? Mine went from around 97.8 or 97.9 to 98.29 (I said 98.26 earlier but I was off when I checked again.) I know this is normal when you are sick, but then again I've heard of triphasic charts.... did anyone else have a temp increase? did it stay that way or go back down?


----------



## xxmiaowxx

Katie & Bump said:


> Having flu/cold like syptoms is a sign of pregnancy! goodluck fingers crossed for you...
> Congrats to all the other bfp's (noticed from your ladies tickers) H & H 9 months to you all xxx

Hey there! Is cold like symptoms a sign? I've just posted a new thread about that! Not sure how many days past dpo I am but have had a sore throat and bunged up feeling! That's given me hope! :) :)


----------



## Katie & Bump

When i first fell pregnant last year i was terribily ill with what i though was flu and added in there we had not long moved house! I just tought af was delayed due to stress but 2 months no af!! I searched every web page going for symptoms (thats also when i found bnb)! low and behold cold/flu like symptons were listed...Obviously that doesnt mean everytime u have a cold u might be preggers but it is a good sign if u have ovulated xxx

Click Here to view some comman signs now (cold/flu like symptoms is listed)


----------



## kim81

Thanks K and B! I will say a prayer for you conceiving! I hope I feel better soon, no meds stink!


----------



## Katie & Bump

Thanks kim :)
have you tested yet hun?? xx


----------



## raelynn

I tested this morning with IC and still a BFN. My nose is still really cloggy and it is annoying. I've also been having cramps off and on on the left side and my breasts are sore on the sides and underneath. This is the first month I've noticed breast soreness like this but maybe it is just because I'm symptom spotting.

Anyone else still in the wait?


----------



## kim81

Hi K and B and Raelynn! I am still getting over that nasty cold, but also have that side and bottom boob soreness :) Not many other symptoms. A little nauseous this AM but who knows, I had some last month andHowever, I did take a HPT today and it had a really faint line about 3 min after! I'm not sure what to make of it, if I'm overthinking it and it's not true, or what. I am going to test again tomorrow! I tried to take pictures but they were all blurry! I don't think I have the right camera lense! Kind of in a freak out stage!! I really hope it turns out for all of us this month...


----------



## helensamantha

hi girls, 

well i started with a sore throat on wed, thurs was worse and stuffy nose started and now today i have a full blown stuffy nose (only in one nostril?!) no sore throat and bit of a headache (probably from congestion). Hopefully its a sign and not just bad timing! lol

x


----------



## Katie & Bump

:o kim sounds so positive!! really crossing everything for you....xxx :dust: xxx p.s keep us updated ;)

raelynn im still in the wait!! damn thing 6 days over due and still testing bfn (4 times)! have had alot of af cramps tho so she won't be far off! GRRR  who knows maybe i'll get a miracle bfp at some point as ive deffo not had my normal 2 days spooting b4 full flow af!!

GL raelynn xxx:dust: xxx

xxxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

I have had a full blow snotty cold since yesterday :( Hope it does not stop my chances of a healthy conception :/


----------



## raelynn

Thanks Katie & Bump, hope you get you BFP too! This waiting is rough! I just want to know either way so I can move on to the next month if I'm out this month. I wasn't temping this month though so I don't even know if I ovulated so AF could just never show up...


----------



## kim81

K and B, I hope your get your BPF TOO!!! Everyone for that matter!!! :) Well, if I'm pregnant, I guess we can all assume a cold doesn't hurt your chances of implantation :) haha. I'll keep you posted!
:dust: for all of you!!


----------



## bump wanted

Hi Kim81

Hope you dont mind me posting but I am the same dpo as you and...

I have a cold/really runny nose since 5dpo it just hit me over night I have had a efew other symptoms but not really anything I have not experienced before!

what test did you use???

are you testing again tomorrow? I am on CD 28 tomorrow so she should get me but she could come Sun......

I dont know whether to get some tests or not tomorrow but we'r off out if its a bfn I can take it at that being around 14dpo i should know...then I can drink!

sorry for rambling I get a little hysterical this time of month!!

xx


----------



## lindc

Hi Kim! I'm pretty new here and 8DPO. How many DPO are you? I know that it too early for me but I am POAS obsessed so I have been checking since 6DPO. I don't know what is worse--waiting to test or testing early and getting a BFN...lol. Oh well. Good luch and lots of :dust: to you and everyone else here. I'm hoping and praying that this is my month!!!


----------



## lindc

Oh--I almost forgot! I too have had a cold since 2DPO. I've had a sore throat, stuffy head, runny nose, etc. Maybe my body is too busy making a baby to bother with keeping my head healthy:rofl:


----------



## kim81

Hi! I'm 12dpo today, still blowing. Mostly just coughing now though, it's getting pretty ridiculous! :)

Hi bump wanted! Always ramble, I think it's how we get through the long 2 weeks. It's SO long!!! Anyhow, I bought a bunch of tests on babywishes.com. They are 20mu (or whatever the abbreviation is) so fairly sensitive, but I think I'm going to leave work now and get a clear blue test, or maybe pick one up over the weekend. they are just the test strips that you dip in the urine. 

I've been dying to re-test, I'll let you know in the morning :) Fx'd for everyone too!!!


----------



## kim81

ps how do I get a picture to show up beside my info on the left side?? Thanks!


----------



## raelynn

Kim81, you can click on User CP in the bar toward the top of the page then click on Edit Avatar to add a picture to the left. You can also edit your signature there if you want to add tickers or anything


----------



## kim81

lindc- let us know what happens!! I hope the cold turns out well for you :) (that it was worth it!!) I know what you mean, we are getting our wine shipment from Napa coming tomorrow, and I may have to save it! :) We'll see I guess...

Tonight I feel worse- my cold is just stuffy and blowing, but I have a cough and a major headache from it.. and sort of feel achy. 

Thanks Raeylnn, I'm going to try to get my pic on there :) I'm anxious to hear about everyone, keep posting!! :)


----------



## bump wanted

Morning Ladies!

I have decided to go ahead and test today I have saved my FMU and I'm going to buy some tests when out later today...

I have snotty nose still
back ache
no sign of :af: eeek
I feel slightly sicky

Will let you all know later how I get on!!

X


----------



## Katie & Bump

Goodluck Bump Wanted fx'd you get your BFP!!

my OH is away in England atm...he gets back in 4 days :(
I decided to tell him that i've not yet come on his reply was... Strange???? get a test for when i get home :D

He's a little excited at the thought of it!! fx'd his excitement is for a good cause only thing is I won't be testing now until he gets home on wednesday!! 4 days of not knowing :( I'll let you know how i get on if af doesnt arrive b4 

xxx


----------



## lindc

kim81 said:


> lindc- let us know what happens!! I hope the cold turns out well for you :) (that it was worth it!!) I know what you mean, we are getting our wine shipment from Napa coming tomorrow, and I may have to save it! :) We'll see I guess...
> 
> Tonight I feel worse- my cold is just stuffy and blowing, but I have a cough and a major headache from it.. and sort of feel achy.
> 
> Thanks Raeylnn, I'm going to try to get my pic on there :) I'm anxious to hear about everyone, keep posting!! :)

I will let you know! Right now, it's still a BFN but I'm only 9DPO. I wave only been tinkling on the IC's because I know it's early. On Monday I will splurge for a couple of FRER's. I went to the Dr. yesterday and I have a sinus in fection AND an ear infection. :growlmad: I have NEVER had an ear infection in my life! Oh who knows?! Well, I'm going to be so busy this weekend I won't have much to dedicate to my POAS obsession. Have a great day and hoping the best for you!!!!


----------



## bump wanted

Ok so I tested....

I pposted pics....everyone is telling me :bfp: I am not getting too excited but eeek this is the closest I have been in 19mths!!


----------



## raelynn

Used a FRER this morning and still BFN. I'm beginning to think I'm out this month and if AF doesn't show I just must not have ovulated. I'm getting line eye from all these tests I could swear I saw a shadow of a line on the FRER and ripped it apart. Had OH inspect it and he told me there was nothing there. I think he thinks I'm crazy


----------



## kim81

Raeylnn- hang in there!! Let me know. Take one of those clear blue or EPT tests and see what it says! When are you due?

K and B- when are you due for AF too?

So, I still have this bad cold, which has turned into a cough... it stinks. However, I guess it doesn't impede implantation like I was worried about, I have taken 3 pregnancy tests all with faint lines (getting darker this AM, but my husband said not much...) so I have a E.P.T waiting for when he comes home (we're going to look at it together, it is digital) so I am thinking I mgiht get another BFP... I have been praying for all of you so let me know too!
Kim


----------



## Katie & Bump

Well ladies spoke too soon and the :witch: got me a week late :( My oh my do i have a crazy amount of painful cramps!! nvm i'm out for now....but if I catch my little eggy this cycle then I would be due a christmas baby!!! my bday is 28th dec so im hoping for a bfp this cycle!!! 

Post sum pics here bump wanted! Kim im pretty sure your going to get a bfp on the digi, suely u cant have so many faint bfp's ad not have a litte beanie in there!! xxxx


----------



## bump wanted

Katie and Bump thats a bitch hun but december :bfp: sounds perfect babe xx I know how you feel about painful :witch: mine are deadly for the first day or so.

I tested again this morning and lines getting darker...I think 

XX


----------



## Katie & Bump

Definitely fingers crossed for a christmas baby! My OH was brilliant I text saying i spoke to soon and af had got me...but if we got preggers this cycles we would have a christmas bubs! his reply was.....That would be absolutely fantastic x fingers crossed x
Just hoping he's ready for all the :sex: when he gets home!! ;)

Your lines are deffo getting darker! Are you going to do a digital test to show your OH??
I'm so excited for you!! You have clearly been trying or a long time now, just goes to show all the heartache, dissappointment and waiting do eventually pay off! YAY for your little Beanie! xxx h & h 9 months xxx


----------



## kim81

Yay bump wanted!! You might have to change your screen name now!! :) haha. Don't or I won't be able to find you! ha.

K and B- I hope next month is it for you, that would be so exciting! My friend is due on her birthday too!!! Keep in touch!

PS. My digital tests did say positive--- so I guess I'm pregnant!! It's hard to believe... even my husband doesn't believe it! I really think next month will be the one for you!!!!!!:happydance: and lots of::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Katie & Bump

Nothing like a digi to confirm Kim you must be on:cloud9:! Really happy for you! are you and bump wanted going to be bump buddies??

Did you pop over to her other thread and check out the piccies of her tests?? No doubting that its a bfp :) Can't wait for bump wanted to get digi confirmation too!! 

I *WILL* get my bfp next month...isn't it very comman for children to be born around the same time one of their parents were?? (might be my wishful thinking but im sure i read it at some point along this crazy journey)

It would be the most wonderful chirstmas and birthday present ever!!! 
+ Last chance to try for a few months as im moving back to uk xxx


----------



## Katie & Bump

Hoping you and bup wanted have sticky beans on board and make for a h & h 9 months...Keep in touch?? You dont need to say that i'll be stalking your journals ;) thats presuming you will be making one :D x


----------



## raelynn

Congrats Kim! So happy for you.

I'm still in but barely. Cramps are getting much stronger so I have a feeling I'll be getting a visit from AF in the next day or so. 

Katie & Bump I'm still in the trying phase with you. Lets hope next month is our month! I have really long cycles (40-45 days) so I'll have a bit of a wait before trying again.


----------



## kim81

Thank you to both of you and let's keep in touch! Two questions (I'm new to this site):

-How do I add you as friends? (in my profile)
-How do I get a ticker in my signature? I uploaded the HTML from lillypie but it isn't showing.

Thanks! I can't wait to hear about next month, I will be checking too!!!

OK 3 questions- how do I sent personal messages? That way I can keep in touch too if I can't find you!


----------



## kim81

ps. I think the problem is it won't allow html's. How do I "enable" that in my preferences? Thanks :) :) :) Sorry to bother you with this!


----------



## MatthewAlyssa

Well I'm 1dpo and I have a cold =/ not been I'll in months and now I get a cold during ovulation =( I'm thinking I'm out now :'(


----------

